# Was ist richtig und was ist falsch?



## aZZaZZeLLo (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute, sind ein Gigabyte 1024 Megabyte oder sind es 1000 Megabyte?
Was ist jetzt da richtig und was ist falsch?


----------



## |L1n3 (9. Oktober 2007)

aZZaZZeLLo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, sind ein Gigabyte 1024 Megabyte oder sind es 1000 Megabyte?
> Was ist jetzt da richtig und was ist falsch?


1 Gigabyte = 1000 Megabyte = 1000000 kilobyte = 1000000000 byte
1 Gibibyte =  1024 Mebibyte = 1048576 kibibyte = 1073741824 byte

4,7 GB = 4,38 GiB (aufgerundet)  <= DVD-Rohling


----------



## aZZaZZeLLo (9. Oktober 2007)

Und woher hast Du das rausgeschrieben? Oder weißt du das?


----------



## |L1n3 (9. Oktober 2007)

aZZaZZeLLo schrieb:


> Und woher hast Du das rausgeschrieben? Oder weißt du das?


Alles wissen was ich mir angeeignet habe; gibt hier aber auch irgendwo nen Thread der das Thema schonmal beschrieben hat ..

edit: Da ist er: KLICK


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2007)

...so etwas zu wissen, gehört in diesem Forum zum verordneten Allgemeinwissen.


----------



## Piy (9. Oktober 2007)

die gesellschaft benutzt allerdings  gb oder gigabyte mit beiden bedeutungen. das ist das etwas verwirrende    zum beispiel steht auf manchen disketten 1,38 mb, auf manchen 1,44

es sind aber in echt  1,38 mib und 1,44 mb ^^

somit ist allgemein nichts davon falsch, es ist einfach nur ungenau, wenn du   gib oder mib sagst, dann meinst du ganz sicher  mit 1 gib  1024mib
aber wenn du 1gb sagst, dann kommt es drauf an, woher du die angabe hast, selbst windows gibt es unterschiedlich aus   also am besten immer gib und kib sagen, um unklarheiten zu vermeiden xD


----------



## darksplinter (10. Oktober 2007)

Und für die die es net wissen: Es steht in der aktuellen PCGH


----------

